# What's your most favourite aquascape of all time?



## Thomas McMillan (21 Sep 2008)

Yeah, so if you had to choose just one aquascape as your most favourite of all time, which would it be?


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Sep 2008)

this is what i have posted over on ASW:

George Farmer, This tank inspired me to go planted from last December from it's original layout, but by the time it ended (below) it is a tank worthy to drool over  It is the best Trialge formation i have seenand evrything from the fish, plants & hardscape all work perfectly together.






I also like this tank by Neil, this was the first tank i saw that used the full ADA products which led me onto Takashi Amano so i will always thank him for leading me to his tanks. It was also the first time i saw a tank used with almost just moss and other plants to create a jungle feel which has been my favourite type of scape for the past few months now.


----------



## altaaffe (22 Sep 2008)

I really liked 'Syrah' by Felipe Oliveira but I'd say my all time fave is 'Field of Dreams' by Hui Kam Man


----------



## Tom (22 Sep 2008)

At the moment my favourites are 
Justin Law's "Summer Dance"
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&page=view&catid=39&PageNo=1&key=0&hit=1

and
"Peaceful Wilderness" by Judy Putra
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&page=view&catid=189&PageNo=1&key=0&hit=1


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Sep 2008)

I am in agreement on Syrah.  I loved that scape.

I also like Planters lusty Glaze.  Maybe the photography but superb scape IMO.

I like all of George's so no point listing them all.  I have said before that George has such a crisp, fresh and unique style and is undoubtedly an awesome grower of plants.  I think I would pick out the 'english summer' (I think thats what it is called) one from them all.

I suppose its like Tom Barr says.  The photography can make or break a scape impactwise and detailwise and all the above do have good photography skills.

I was originally inspired to go planted by this scape by Jimboo which I still love for its colour and vibrancy:



(Jimboo. copied the link from your journal on TFF.  Hope you dont mind)

AC


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Sep 2008)

for me it was looking at jimbos tank on TFF the whole riccia thing.  BTW is jimbo on this site too?

from there amano's work started to come into my life and thats what got me totaly hooked. theres some pics in aqua journal vol 116 june 2005 that just blow me away.and to think amano did those scapes 3 years ago and we as aquascapers are still trying to replicate them today. and if you look in the amano books those scapes were from 20 years ago    of course the Asian scene is massive now with some great scapers out there but amano's the daddy.  

the closet thing the uk has (for me) is the likes of george farmer, zig and in my eys jim and mark at the green machine. they seem to get overlooked. just look at there display tanks. theres not many that could do that!


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Sep 2008)

Currently, my favourite scape is one of the gallery aqauscapes in the current ADA 2008 catalogue.  Can't remember the name of it off the top of my head, but it's the one with the Puntius Rhomboocellatus and various other fish.  Lovely looking tank


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Sep 2008)

What got me into planted tanks was seeing Filipe Oliveira (FAAO) tanks over in the portuguese forum I frequent for a long time, the seeing the amano tanks just blew me away, my favourite is the Amano tank that he has in his living room


----------



## oldwhitewood (23 Sep 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> this is what i have posted over on ASW:
> 
> I also like this tank by Neil, this was the first tank i saw that used the full ADA products which led me onto Takashi Amano so i will always thank him for leading me to his tanks. It was also the first time i saw a tank used with almost just moss and other plants to create a jungle feel which has been my favourite type of scape for the past few months now.



I was just about to slag you off for putting George in there   but then I saw my tank!    8) Thanks very much I am really pleased to have turned someone onto Amano's work.


----------



## jay (23 Sep 2008)

Started looking through Nature Aquarium Book 3 in my local MA a couple of years ago and brought it.
The moss/java fern/balansae tank with the dozen altum angels... stunning. An amazing tank with easy plants.


----------



## oldwhitewood (24 Sep 2008)

I would say this is what I would like to achieve eventually, this is one of my fave aquascapes of all time. I pretty much love all of Amano's stuff though so it's very hard to choose.






This one too, I believe is one of the best examples out there by someone who isn't Mr Amano.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (24 Sep 2008)

Have you got any other images of that second tank? Or is there a journal or something? It looks interesting.


----------



## Tom (24 Sep 2008)

There was a step by step somewhere, although IIRC there wasn't much of a "front on" shot?


----------



## JamesM (24 Sep 2008)

Like Tom, I'm a huge fan of 'Summer Dance' by Justin Law, but it was Amano's Iwagumi work that got me interested.


----------



## oldwhitewood (24 Sep 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> There was a step by step somewhere, although IIRC there wasn't much of a "front on" shot?



http://www.akuatic.blogspot.com/

this is his blog but I think it is invite only


----------



## fish dork (25 Sep 2008)

I would have to agree with all of the above, and add pretty well every tank that Oliver Knott has done as well.


----------



## tennis4you (27 Sep 2008)

Have you guys ever seen the aquariumdesigngroup.com website?  Not sure how I ran into it (probably a forum link?) but they have amazing aquascapes there.  Not sure if any of them are my absolute favorite, but they are very nice.  I like the first picture posted in this thread as well!


----------



## PM (31 Oct 2008)

If I could have any 60cm tank I've ever seen it would be this one,





I just love it! Also love oldwhitewood's old one (in the first post, but with the Juncus Repens rather than the V.Nana)

I don't know why but the sand foreground does it for me every time!

I wish my rummies would swim that high up!!


----------



## Garuf (31 Oct 2008)

This one is my favourite, something about it ticks all the boxes.
http://adana.hk/ephotoimg/M05.jpg
Simple, has wood and moss and emergent parts. There's only one thing I'd change.


----------



## Dan Crawford (31 Oct 2008)

For me it's a toss up between Zig's Mountainscape and Graeme Edwards' Woodland Glaze (which most people never really got to see) Both very differnt scapes but both created a scene far bigger than it's physical size and that to me is the ultimate.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (4 Nov 2008)

Cheers for that mate, I was begining to loose faith in my work! 8)


----------



## Goodygumdrops (4 Nov 2008)

I found this tank just as I was discovering planted tanks.Many,many tanks have made me go wow,but this was my first:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... jan-2.html


----------

